# Where Are You Going This Weekend?



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We have not booked anything and do not want to travel too far from Northampton, just wondered what everyone else was up to?

Jerry

ps, not being nosey, just interested.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I will probably pop down to Halfords,
Purchase a few tubs of Bodyfiller and fill the dents Lady p put in my Scudo yesterday.

Dave p


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

A CL near South Coast (Hastings) - wellies are packed!  

Have fun everyone

john


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Bank Holiday trip to Bridlington CC for Saturday night and Sunday night.

Looking forward to it as step daughter is coming this weekend as well.

I am hoping for good weather as if it rains I can see her and my wife spending a lot of time on the 2p machines in the arcades. Sunshine and I stand a small chance of keeping them out of the arcades.

Ben


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Off to Downton for the NewForest DA bank holiday meet.....wellies have dried out today so should be ok!


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Peppermint park dawlish taking the bike to have drive over to torquy and painton if the weather is ok


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Clockhouse Farm, Glemsford, Suffolk. Catch up with friends, pub, eat, snooze, walking, try to put up newly acquired privacy room.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Probably as we live here we might try Noirmutier this week if the weather is as good as today


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We are off to Melton Mowbray for the bank hol w/end

Dave & Jan


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Daughter and grandson fly in on Thursday for a week so we will be based at home this weekend, but then it is tomorrow when the French celebrate May Day, not next Monday.


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Sheepcote Valley (CC, Brighton) as my youngest son wants to go on the Volks Railway.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Currently on a CL near Wareham, been watching roe deer, buzzards and wait for it.........blue sky  .
Heavy rain forecast for tonight, might get a chance to try my chain straps if it's muddy enough.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/100_2847_120.jpg.
Anndrea has given her new hairdryer http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-124331-.html
a thorough field test and is very pleased with it.
Off to a RSPB site tomorrow to watch some waders, ie any bird we see, they will all be wading if this rain doesn't stop.


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

We are off to the Victorian weekend in Llandudno, leaving Friday night after work and back Monday evening. 
Don't care about the weather, got all that we need on board.... cant wait...
Everyone enjoy yourselves wherever you are off too )


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

wendyandjohn said:


> We are off to the Victorian weekend in Llandudno, leaving Friday night after work and back Monday evening.
> Don't care about the weather, got all that we need on board.... cant wait...
> Everyone enjoy yourselves wherever you are off too )


MMC RALLY. Dinarth hall ??????????????
We will be there, see you there if you are...
Otherwise have a good one..

Ps,.. this also answers the question on what we are doing


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Done the scudo repair.
Suzuki clean and ready to blast. Weather permitting.
Dave p


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

C&CC rally at Stoke Bruerne , you won't get much close to home for you.

http://www.coventryda.co.uk/pages/2012-fixture-list.html

As you can see 4th to 7th dates and a boat trip on canal on Saturday.

Mandy


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Providing we can sort out the electrical problem with the MH we are setting off for our house in France. Should be there by early afternoon on Sunday. It has been as wet there as here.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Off to one of my fav sites at Melrose for a couple of nights by myself as miss geordie is revising for exams and does not wants to come.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Going to try a couple of local Britstops. Am on call so cant venture too far


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hereford c&cc club site, one of nicest sites been on
weather forecast sat sun and mon not too bad :lol:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Staying home  Husband not well again. Was hoping to go to an MCC rally at Abbey Hill Steam Fair Yeovil.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

CC Rally Helston Rugby Club for Flora Day, fingers crossed for a dry day on 8th for all the dancing through the streets.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

staying at home other half on call. a few have left where he works and they are not replacing them so he is on call one day of the next three weekends so that has taken the wind out of our sails. poor lotte will probably just get a little run out.   hope you all have a brilliant weekend i am so jealous.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Enjoy the bank holiday and remember the nights start drawing in next month haha (I had better keep my head down now )


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We're off to the New Forest (or maybe New Lagoon?!)- sites still have availability.

We were in the Cotswolds last weekend - decided it was time to put water back in the MH after the winter. What a laugh! In horizontal freezing rain (went down to 2 o/night), trying to the get the cleaning stuff down into the tank, followed by the water. The MH decides to vent the water (coz it thinks it is too cold) - so we have to force the thingy shut. The next day we fill up we fresh water to rinse out and again it is too cold, so our MH peed the water out as we drove back home. Thankfully it was raining so much that it wasn't noticeable!

So, now we have a clean tank, but still not able to put fresh water in!


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We are going to our first Practical Motorhome rally at Stowford farm meadows, Devon. They have all their experts there so should be OK if we have any problems :lol: 
Forrester


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Changed our minds now, due to friends not being able to come, well they like sunshine truth be known :roll: :roll: and not much of it around looking at forecast.

So we are going with our good old favourites who have well behaved children who we know to entertain ours and a brand new marquee that we can all meet up in despite the weather.

http://www.southlincsda.co.uk/diary.htm

For those with children check out the Rand Farm rally, it is excellent and entrance for whole weekend. Saturday night is play night for the adults    

Mandy


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We have arrived at Wick Farm Downton......field is firm! Entrance wasn't, but the stewards have put boards & straw down.Terry is working tomorrow & on call Saturday, the stewards eyes lit up when they saw his works land-rover with towing winch on, thought he could pull people off Monday if needed.. unfortunately, maybe even for us, it will be back in the depot Sunday & he will be back on his push bike! 8O


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looe CC and the Trewethett Farm making a week of it hopefully !


----------



## Blaggs (Mar 27, 2012)

We're heading to Whitby for our first venture in our new motorhome. Wet weather gear and windproof clothing already packed!!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Staying home, Bank Holidays are silly season on campsite prices.
Besides it's too close to our departure for Denmark.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Where Are You Going This Week End*

If monday is included in the weekend then we are of to the south lakes for a week. Wellies packed along with my kindle. Hope to get to get to our favourite chip shop. 
Mike


----------



## nellybean (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, well me & my dog pal are off to drown in Wales, lovely.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Walnut lakes near Boston, 4 days of peace and quiet, heaven.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Childminding grandson tonight and John's granddaughters tomorrow night we get an hour or twos respite between dropping one off and picking the other two up  
John probably golfing on Sunday, might just go and sit in the van in storage for a bit of peace and quiet. :wink: 

Sue


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Late in getting away today, so overnight stop at a CL near Lanark, off to a MH rally at Crieff for a couple of days tomorrow then onto Dingwall CL site. Wednesday ferry to Stromness for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Cannock Chase C&CC. Nice place, deep in the forest. Seems I'm the only motorhomer though...all caravans otherwise.


----------

